# 28 week scan



## Cleo (Jan 24, 2014)

Had the 28 week scan yesterday and I'm pleased to say that the little man is doing good.  His measurements are all within the normal range which is great.  His weight is also in the normal range but slightly on the low side so they want me back in 2 weeks so they can monitor his growth.    

My husband and I arent exactly huge so its not surprising that the baby isnt huge either!   I've heard alot of mixed reviews about the accuracy of how they measure the baby's weight so I'm taking it with a pinch of salt.   

The most important thing is that everything looks normal - there is bound to be some level of variation between babies ! 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2014)

Terrific news Cleo!


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2014)

Cleopatra,

That's great news so pleased. My sister is having her 32 week scan today past issues mean she gets more regular scans.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 24, 2014)

Many thanks Alan - much appreciated !  

I'm 29 weeks today - so 8 more weeks and the bub will be 'fully baked' and 9 more weeks until D Day ! YIKES !


----------



## Cleo (Jan 24, 2014)

Steff said:


> Cleopatra,
> 
> That's great news so pleased. My sister is having her 32 week scan today past issues mean she gets more regular scans.



Thanks Steff !
I hope your sister's scan goes well - its so great that they monitor us so closely because if there is anything then they can act on it.  Hope she's feeling well  x


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2014)

When's your due date Hun?

Yeh she is well,knackered mind u but she would be , running around after her 4 and 6 yr olds and worrying about her other lads who re 20 and 18


----------



## Cleo (Jan 24, 2014)

oh my goodness - your sister has her hands full !

My official 40 week due date is 11 April  but obviously there is no way they'll let me go for that long, so the plan is to induce me 2 weeks earlier when I'm 38 weeks which is the 28 March.  I hope I make it til then ! 

xx


----------



## Bloden (Jan 24, 2014)

That's great news. I'm excited for you!


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 24, 2014)

Great news. Large pinches of salt are an essential supplement for diabetic pregnant women wishing to stay sane where scans are concerned ;-)


----------



## Cleo (Jan 24, 2014)

Bloden said:


> That's great news. I'm excited for you!





AlisonF said:


> Great news. Large pinches of salt are an essential supplement for diabetic pregnant women wishing to stay sane where scans are concerned ;-)



many thanks Bloden and Alison F


----------

